
Changing Reading Forever, Again  - aarghh
http://www.newyorker.com/online/blogs/books/2011/09/changing-reading-forever-again.html
======
mathattack
Interesting that none of the ideas pitched commercial or educational success.
There are many reasons to read. I think most who don't enjoy reading just
aren't reading the right things, but that could be my bias.

